# log4j: apache.commons.digester.* Ausgaben unterbinden



## rapthor (3. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich setze log4j in meinem Projekt ein und seit kurzem (seitdem ich irgendeine neue Bibliothek zum Klassenpfad hinzugefügt habe) wird meine Konsole mit dermaßen vielen Ausgaben des org.apache.commons.digester-Pakets zugemüllt, dass der Start meines Tomcat-Servers im log4j-DEBUG-Modus allein Minuten dauert.

Nun habe ich meine* log4j.properties **angepasst*, aber anscheinend an der falschen Stelle. Kann mir jemand helfen, dass nur noch Meldungen des Status ERROR dieses Pakets angezeigt werden?


```
#######################################################################
	# Categories and levels
	#######################################################################
	
	log4j.rootCategory=DEBUG, FileApp, ConApp
	log4j.category.de.tfhberlin.eclipsophone.server=DEBUG
	
                ####### HIER ist die neue Zeile, die ich hinzugefügt habe
	log4j.category.org.apache.commons.*=ERROR
                #######
	
	#######################################################################
	# Appenders
	#######################################################################
	
	# ConApp is set to be a ConsoleAppender.
	log4j.appender.ConApp=org.apache.log4j.ConsoleAppender
	# ConApp uses PatternLayout.
	log4j.appender.ConApp.layout=org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout
	# Define Pattern
	log4j.appender.ConApp.layout.ConversionPattern=%d [%t] %-5p %c - %m%n
	
	# FileApp
	log4j.appender.FileApp=org.apache.log4j.RollingFileAppender
	log4j.appender.FileApp.File=eclipsophone_log4e.log
	log4j.appender.FileApp.MaxFileSize=500KB
	# Keep one backup file
	log4j.appender.FileApp.MaxBackupIndex=1
	log4j.appender.FileApp.layout=org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout
	log4j.appender.FileApp.layout.ConversionPattern=%d [%t] %-5p %c - %m%n
```

Hier ein Ausschnitt der Ausgaben, die in einer großen Anzahl auftreten und unerwünscht sind:


```
...
2006-11-03 18:24:59,261 [main] DEBUG org.apache.commons.digester.Digester -   New match='Server/Listener'
2006-11-03 18:24:59,261 [main] DEBUG org.apache.commons.digester.Digester -   Fire begin() for ObjectCreateRule[className=null, attributeName=className]
2006-11-03 18:24:59,261 [main] DEBUG org.apache.commons.digester.Digester - [ObjectCreateRule]{Server/Listener}New org.apache.catalina.mbeans.ServerLifecycleListener
2006-11-03 18:24:59,261 [main] DEBUG org.apache.commons.digester.Digester -   Fire begin() for SetPropertiesRule[]
2006-11-03 18:24:59,261 [main] DEBUG org.apache.commons.digester.Digester - [SetPropertiesRule]{Server/Listener} Set org.apache.catalina.mbeans.ServerLifecycleListener properties
...
```

Wie kann ich das unterbinden?


----------



## TheSunToucher (3. Nov 2006)

Das Sternchen (*) gehört da nicht hin, also so:

```
log4j.category.org.apache.commons=ERROR
```


----------



## SlaterB (3. Nov 2006)

ich benutze bisher immer 
log4j.logger.package.ClassName=INFO

was ist denn da der Unterschied zu .category?


----------



## TheSunToucher (3. Nov 2006)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich benutze bisher immer
> log4j.logger.package.ClassName=INFO
> 
> was ist denn da der Unterschied zu .category?



Ich hab keine laufende Umgebung hier um es auszuprobieren und bin mir nicht sicher ob es "logger" oder "category" heißt, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass man auch Packages angeben kann und dies ohne .* funktioniert. Am besten mal beides ausprobieren...


----------



## rapthor (5. Nov 2006)

TheSunToucher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SlaterB hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut,ich hab's gleich mit "logger" ausprobiert und es hat sofort funktioniert! Ich danke euch!

So bin ich zufrieden!


----------



## SlaterB (5. Nov 2006)

das
log4j.logger.package=INFO
auch geht ist klar,
mit gings nur um 'logger' oder 'category',
kanns im Moment nicht testen, deshalb einfach mal drauf hingewiesen


----------

